# mit welchem Programm macch ich sowas



## Visu1 (15. Dezember 2004)

*mit welchem Programm mach ich sowas*

Hallo!
Ich glaub der Titel sagt es schon wie mach ich sowas?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Dezember 2004)

Was man dafür für ein programm braucht?
Papier 1.2, Copicstift realease candidate 0.8, Lineal v.4, Talent beta V2, 
sowie einem Scanner mit der nötigen Software.


----------



## Visu1 (15. Dezember 2004)

bist du dir sicher das das mit hand gemacht ist?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Dezember 2004)

Es ist zumindest der gängigste und schnellste Weg, so etwas per Hand zu machen.
Wenn es allerdings unbedingt digital sein soll (und auch die Verläufe bspw. gut herauskommen
sollen), dann werden wohl Illustartionsprogramme (Illustrator, Freehand) Dein Freund sein.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Dezember 2004)

Sowas kann man auch herrlich mit Corel Painter IX machen.
Airbrushen oder Aquarell malen z.B. mit Hilfe von "Snap-to-Path Painting"

Geht ganz fix und schaut aus wie echt gemalt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

